# asus p8z68-V or p8z68-v-pro which one ?



## fukra (Jun 23, 2011)

what the d diff between these two .pro is 1k expensive .which should i buy


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

*Specs of Asus P8Z68-V PRO-*

*AND
*
*Specs of ASUS p8z68-V*


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

to cut short Pro has the following
Two Extra Sata3 Ports
A USB 3 Bracket
Two Firewire ports
One Extra eSATA Port.
Some extra audio related features. 

goto ASUS site, open the product pages.  click on compare and hit the compare list link and you will get the detailed comparison.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 23, 2011)

the buying decision depends upon your need i.e what you do 
and also your budget 
i think ASUS p8z68-V is good board for gaming


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

Zapper said:


> the buying decision depends upon your need i.e what you do
> and also your budget
> i think ASUS p8z68-V is good board for gaming



More like for overclocking.


----------



## fukra (Jun 23, 2011)

i want the board for gaming and maybe oc in future 
i dealer told me the follwing price
p8z68- 13500
p8z68-pro-14500

and my configuration is 
i5 2500 k 
ati 6970
4gb venegenance


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 23, 2011)

fukra said:


> i want the board for gaming and maybe oc in future
> i dealer told me the follwing price
> p8z68- 13500
> p8z68-pro-14500
> ...



have you enquired about Maximus IV Gene- Z ??


----------



## fukra (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah but it is not available


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

fukra said:


> i want the board for gaming and maybe oc in future
> i dealer told me the follwing price
> p8z68- 13500
> p8z68-pro-14500
> ...



Prices are too high.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are the actual MRP that ASUS announced at launch!


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Those are the actual MRP that ASUS announced at launch!



@launch

Pro @13550
normal @12540

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

fukra said:


> yeah but it is not available



Asus Maximus Gene - Z @ 12800 (Including Tax & Shipping Charges)
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z--Free Shipping

1+ For Asus P8Z68 V - Pro @ 14000 (Including Tax & Shipping Charges)
Asus P8Z68-V PRO Motherboard


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 24, 2011)

Maximus IV Gene-Z is a better buy if a lot of SATA ports, USB ports, PCIe lanes are not required. Also, it ships with a FREE 1yr license of Kaspersky Antivirus and Daemon Tools Pro...(if we don't want to download them from other unRELIABLE sources)


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

+ NZXT Vulcan cabinet


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Maximus IV Gene-Z is a better buy if a lot of SATA ports, USB ports, PCIe lanes are not required. Also, it ships with a FREE 1yr license of Kaspersky Antivirus and Daemon Tools Pro...(if we don't want to download them from other unRELIABLE sources)



But its Micro-Atx board in-spite of that its looks cool


----------



## fukra (Jun 24, 2011)

i just want d board for gaming and maybe oc ,will Maximus IV Gene-Z be a better choice than pro
and what is micro atx board


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

fukra said:


> i just want d board for gaming and maybe oc ,will Maximus IV Gene-Z be a better choice than pro
> and what is micro atx board



Depends On You.

Primarily it refers to the size of a motherboard. It's actually about 80% (or so) the size of an ATX board. It should (the mobo) mount on the same bolt pattern as an ATX board, however, it won't cover all the holes.

When other products, (heat sinks, cases, power supplies and such), are mentioned in conjunction with Matx, it's generally to imply compatibility.

Intel lists Matx (motherboards) as about 9.60" x 9.60".

The ATX specs are 11.60" x 9.60".

With respect to cases a Matx only case would likely be called a "mini-tower".
Almost all "mid-tower" cases would accept both spec boards.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 24, 2011)

fukra said:


> i just want d board for gaming and maybe oc ,will Maximus IV Gene-Z be a better choice than pro
> and what is micro atx board



if you don't need a lot of hard disk, and don't plan a SLI or Crossfire then get this board with a ubercool cabinet with transparent side panel! It'll be a kickass showoff+functional setup! \m/
btw, opt for those cabinets which offer good cable management through side panels!


----------



## fukra (Jun 24, 2011)

my cabby is elite 430 and will it sufficient for gene -z
i consult 8-9 dealers here in ludhiana all say amount above than mrp ,im confused  whether go for online but im worry for warranty


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

fukra said:


> my cabby is elite 430 and will it sufficient for gene -z
> i consult 8-9 dealers here in ludhiana all say amount above than mrp ,im confused  whether go for online but im worry for warranty



Yes it will suffice. Buying Online Gives You Full Warranty.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Maximus IV Gene-Z is a better buy if a lot of SATA ports, USB ports, PCIe lanes are not required. Also, it ships with a FREE 1yr license of Kaspersky Antivirus and Daemon Tools Pro...*(if we don't want to download them from other unRELIABLE sources)*


I had so far found them to be very reliable,


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> I had so far found them to be very reliable,



you didn't get the twist in "unRELIABLE"?? Did ya? 



fukra said:


> my cabby is elite 430 and will it sufficient for gene -z
> i consult 8-9 dealers here in ludhiana all say amount above than mrp ,im confused  whether go for online but im worry for warranty



don't worry...buy online, you will get the full warranty...if you don't want to use credit/debit card/bank transfer, then opt for COD if they offer that...


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> *you didn't get the twist in "unRELIABLE"?? Did ya?*
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry...buy online, you will get the full warranty...if you don't want to use credit/debit card/bank transfer, then opt for COD if they offer that...


Yeah I got it, I was trying to be a smart@$$


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yeah I got it, I was trying to be a smart@$$



hehehehe! 
btw, keep an eye on Mobile Monsters sub-forum...i need some help...i'm gonna post my weird problem!


----------

